# Tubescreamer-Type-Pedals



## ChrisSchwarzkopf (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi there, I came to the conclusion that I need a TS-Style Pedal as well and was wondering if anyone can help me finding out how many different ones are available on PedalPCB, how they compare, which ones you would recommend etc. I am currently playing through a Roland Blues Cube Stage but just started saving money for a Princeton 65 RI. I play mostly a home/lower volumes  thanks!


----------



## craigargh (Nov 12, 2019)

That's a good question and one that I looked into a few weeks ago. The TS-style pedals that I'm aware of are Little Green Scream Machine, Glue Factory, Eternal Burst, Oasis, Wonder Drive, Dwarven Hammer, and Greengage. I bought most of the PCBs so that I could compare them, but haven't started assembly just yet. 

In terms of the differences I'd recommend searching for shootout/comparison videos of the original pedals on YouTube.


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 12, 2019)

ChrisSchwarzkopf said:


> Hi there, I came to the conclusion that I need a TS-Style Pedal as well and was wondering if anyone can help me finding out how many different ones are available on PedalPCB, how they compare, which ones you would recommend etc. I am currently playing through a Roland Blues Cube Stage but just started saving money for a Princeton 65 RI. I play mostly a home/lower volumes  thanks!


I’d go for the stockade Overdrive (EQD Palisades)...


----------



## HamishR (Nov 12, 2019)

Thing is I don't think a Tubescreamer is a very good pedal for low-volume playing.  They are best when used as a low-gain boost IMO.  The louder you play the better they sound.  I guess you could use one at low-volume as a boost for another overdrive but as a dirt pedal into a clean amp at low volume I think most of them sound very, very ordinary.  Playing through a Deluxe Reverb you will find all your low-end disappearing as soon as you step on the pedal.

At the very least look for something with both bass and treble controls.  Though not a TS style pedal the Mammal makes a great low-volume OD. It will get you some great lower gain blues tones as well as full-blooded dirt.  And the Timmy/Tommy is as good as it gets for a full-range OD for most players, although I find it a bit "polite".  Using a Mammal or Tommy as your main dirt sound and boosting it with a TS with gain at or near zero can sound pretty good!


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 12, 2019)

ChrisSchwarzkopf said:


> Hi there, I came to the conclusion that I need a TS-Style Pedal as well and was wondering if anyone can help me finding out how many different ones are available on PedalPCB, how they compare, which ones you would recommend etc. I am currently playing through a Roland Blues Cube Stage but just started saving money for a Princeton 65 RI. I play mostly a home/lower volumes  thanks!



The Oasis is a good TS alternate as well, and it has different clipping modes.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 12, 2019)

*FROST DRIVE.*


----------



## ChrisSchwarzkopf (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks everyone, that was already helpful. I‘ll Check those out and also the Mammal!!


----------



## Devoureddeth (Nov 13, 2019)

Regardless of style the Palisades/Dune style will give you a lot or options. Maybe too many but at least you can experiment.


----------



## StephanCOH (Nov 13, 2019)

+1 for the Oasis/Dunes or, if you really want to have all the options one could ever think of, the Palisades clone.

The Dunes is the smaller version of the Palisades, but it gives you plenty of options already and it is just one lovely, juicy, screaming OD. Got it as an always-on pedal on my board for a couple of months now and I am still in love with the sound (playing a 2018 Gibson V tuned to C standard through the Dunes/Oasis into the dimed not-100%-clean-channel of a tube-swapped Jet City 50H).


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 13, 2019)

@HamishR brings up an important point. At low volume a TS-type circuit will sound like a clean signal mixed with a low-gain overdrive. I would imagine the result would be the same going through a solid state amp (at any volume). This won't necessarily be the greatest signal effect. You may want to consider a low-gain overdrive circuit that doesn't rely on boosting a valve amp to achieve overdrive.


----------



## ChrisSchwarzkopf (Nov 13, 2019)

benny_profane said:


> @HamishR brings up an important point. At low volume a TS-type circuit will sound like a clean signal mixed with a low-gain overdrive. I would imagine the result would be the same going through a solid state amp (at any volume). This won't necessarily be the greatest signal effect. You may want to consider a low-gain overdrive circuit that doesn't rely on boosting a valve amp to achieve overdrive.


Yeah you are probably right, The Mammal seems to be way better for my dirty blues needs  I also stumbled upon the Marble Drive which is also a Plexi in a box, has anyone built that one?


----------



## DGWVI (Nov 13, 2019)

I play through a crystal clear solid state bass amp, and I hate every single Tube Screamer type pedal I've tried through it. The Mammal is a cool circuit, though. I'd add my recommendation


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 14, 2019)

I built the Mammal and its a great low to mid gainer, it has its place

LGSM is my fav T.S pedal with green LED's as per recommended by CDB...It knocked all my old T.S pedals off my board and i have all the sought after T.S...LGSM is dead quiet ! ....I will build most likely a few more of this pedal with different Diodes or LED's

I use my T.S for a boost with the gain 8-10 am , also bought the PedalPCB SD-1 clone looking forward to that build and just received in the pot for the B.D clone

Mike


----------

